# Subs Wanted: Upstate NY (Albany-Lake George)



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Hello All - We are currently looking for subs with a truck and/ or equipment. Also a couple of equipment operators.

This is *Upstate NY and I mean Upstate - Albany and North.........*

Please contact Leah @ (518) 793-0717 for subcontractor terms and requirements. 
If you have any additional questions feel free to email me [email protected]

Thanks - michael


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry, Had to bring it up on the list!

We have only received a couple of responses! There have to be more plow folk in the Northeast!!!

*Call us - (518) 793-0717*

Thanks - michael


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*anything closer to stamford/cobleskill*

northcountry do you have anything closer to stamford/cobleskill area,if not do you know who does?


----------

